# 1967 Sturmey Archer 5 speed dual shifter



## usarnie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

I am looking to purchase a 1967 Sturmey Archer 5 speed dual shifter.  Price must be reasonable.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Dec 13, 2022)

T


----------

